# falling water levels



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

How do you catters feel about fishing rivers when the water level is falling?..I almost always expierence lousy fishing during these conditions.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yup me too...i rather fish stable levels or rising water..but we dont always get to pick and choose our fishing days so i take what i can get.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe this is the worst condition a catter can have . It's worst than winds out of the north or fishin with dip and billygee_whizzzzzzzzz. DA KING !!!


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Yup...Sure are tuff times when it's fallin.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Falling water is tough. Kinda like "DAKING", if he wets a line, it's tough!!

Sliprig


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll have ya all know that the wife is now a member of this site. She will not tolerate DA KING !!! being trashed  You all will have to figure out her screen name  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I just got to share this with somebody..I am waiting on dip and gee whiz to get hear, and I fall asleep in a chair watching tv..I had a dream that Shinia Twain picked me up to go fishing in a new Hummer that she said was my birthday present...Was the greatest thing that ever happened to me, thought I was in heaven, then I woke up


----------

